# Transporting Gun on ATV



## kerby1 (Oct 17, 2006)

Quick question. Heading to Baraga bear hunting on the 15th. We are taking a couple of ATV's and have plans to head out on some ORV trails and do some small game hunting on a couple of mornings. My question is if the gun is unloaded and cased with the case strapped to the ATV, with ammo stored in different area, are we okay, or does the case have to also be physically locked.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

You would be fine just like you stated.


----------



## Yarcher (Oct 17, 2006)

I thought you were going to ride on the front of my quad and shoot the brids as I flushed them with the ATV. Now you're going and talking about gun cases and ammo in a seperate container, etc., etc. Man, you sure know how to take the fun out of everything .


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Hold on,,,, a moderator from Florida is going to give you advice on a Michigan law? You better go read the law instead of asking one of us here, we might be half right, or half wrong. Never take second hand advice when it comes to knowing the laws, read them with your own eyes.
However, boehr is correct on this one.


A hunting license is not required while transporting a firearm en route to or from a target, trap or skeet range, or target shooting area and there is no attempt to take game.
At all times, rifles, shotguns, muzzleloading and other firearms and bows and arrows carried in or on any type of motor vehicle, including ORVs and snowmobiles, must be unloaded in both barrel and magazine, and either enclosed in a case, or unstrung, or carried in the trunk of a vehicle with a trunk. These rules apply whether your vehicle is parked, stopped, moving or is on private or public property. A firearm transported in a motor-propelled boat or sailboat must be unloaded in both barrel and magazine when the motor is operating or the boat is under sail and may not be loaded until the momentum of the boat has ceased. Firearms must be unloaded in the barrel, and all arrows must be in a quiver when a hunter is afield outside the legal hunting hours. Exception: These rules do not apply to pistols carried under authority of a concealed pistol license or properly carried under authority of a specific exception from the requirement of a concealed pistol license.

A percussion cap muzzleloading longarm is considered unloaded if the percussion cap is removed. A flintlock muzzleloading longarm is considered unloaded if the cock is left down and the pan is open. Black powder handguns must be transported as stated in the Statewide Handgun Regulations.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

Paul Thompson said:


> Hold on,,,, a moderator from Florida is going to give you advice on a Michigan law? You better go read the law instead of asking one of us here, we might be half right, or half wrong. Never take second hand advice when it comes to knowing the laws, read them with your own eyes.
> However, boehr is correct on this one.
> 
> 
> ...




Boehr recently retired from the Mi. DNR....he knows the laws of our land.


----------



## 405winchester (Jan 1, 2006)

That Mod If I recall Retired from the Michigan DNR! Ken you were quicker then me typing


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

That's good to know! I found someone that I can ask first hand then, but then I should take my own advice and read the laws myself.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Paul Thompson said:


> That's good to know! I found someone that I can ask first hand then, but then I should take my own advice and read the laws myself.


Yeah, that would probably be best for you then asking some moderator from Florida, but geez, thanks for confirming I was correct. By the way, do you have the link for that law, might need it.


----------



## kerby1 (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Paul Thompson said:


> Hold on,,,, a moderator from Florida is going to give you advice on a Michigan law? You better go read the law instead of asking one of us here, we might be half right, or half wrong. Never take second hand advice when it comes to knowing the laws, read them with your own eyes.
> However, boehr is correct on this one.
> 
> 
> ...


Very old thread i see. The other exception is a trigger lock in lieu of a gun case. Just surfing the web regarding this scenario in a UTV.


----------

